# Honda electric vs non-electric



## Rokin (Dec 8, 2013)

Hey all,

I have been in the market for a new or used snow blower for awhile now. I'm fairly young and have been looking for a blower that will last many years (this would be my first snow blower). I have been trying to justify purchasing a Honda, but the turn off for me is paying the premium price on the TCD (electric) models.

I feel like if I'm paying that much for a Honda I shouldn't have to bend town to crank the chute every time I get to a turn. I don't really care about the electric start.

Anyways, my question is: I'm 6'1" and I'm wondering how annoying is it to crank that chute all the time? Maybe I'm making a bigger deal out of it then it really is. 

If I don't go with a Honda I'd probably go with a brand new Toro 926 OXE. The joystick control works very well and I'd save a bunch of money, but it's not a Honda. 

I should mention that the models I have been looking at are either the HSS724TCD, HSS724TC, or the HSS928WC.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you!

Mike


----------



## rcannon409 (Dec 7, 2013)

I've nto found it to be a big deal. Obviously, I've thought how nice it would be to have an auto chute, or something, but then I'll glance over at the neighbor and see him doing it all with a shovel.

At some point you could always hire someone else to do it all. Orienting a chute direction, or pulling a rope, feels like a small price to pay. It woudl probably be different if I were doing this as a profession, but not much of an issue for a driveway.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

all my snowblowers require me to bend down to adjust the deflector at the top of the chute and my toro 2450 requires me to bend down to turn the chute or adjust the deflector. i've never given it much thought, its just the machines i have are


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

rcannon409 said:


> I've nto found it to be a big deal. Obviously, I've thought how nice it would be to have an auto chute, or something, but then I'll glance over at the neighbor and see him doing it all with a shovel.
> 
> At some point you could always hire someone else to do it all. Orienting a chute direction, or pulling a rope, feels like a small price to pay. It woudl probably be different if I were doing this as a profession, but not much of an issue for a driveway.


Well said Roland. You are a glass is half full kind of guy..


----------



## Rokin (Dec 8, 2013)

ok thanks for your input, that makes me feel better


----------



## m1234 (Nov 6, 2013)

The other way to look at it is that you won't have an option to upgrade to the electric for a long while, so buy it now if you like bells and whistles and think you might want it. 

If your driveway is long, I wouldn't worry about it. If your driveway is short or your area is complicated, then maybe. If you are often adjusting the direction, then it's a bit more inconvenient. I kind of wish I got it. Unfortunately, the electric start and electric chute options are bundled together so it isn't as easy of a decision. I wouldn't pay extra for the electric start on a Honda since they are so easy to pull.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

You could always modify the chute crank. Take the one off the new blower and mount up one with a universal joint and bend it straight up and then you can crank it without bending over. I say get another because you will most likely have to cut it and you probably don't want to cut the brand new one.


----------



## petersd (Nov 29, 2013)

Just go with the electric chute. I just picked up a new 1332 TCD and love the electric chute control. It's real handy to make fine adjustments as you go along. 
Also better to have it, then wish you did later.


----------



## Saint Paul (Dec 6, 2013)

ROLKIN --

I like the electric start, but mainly because it is convenient when starting the machine for the first time each season. Otherwise, the machine seems to start after one or two pulls. 

As far as the electric chute is concerned, I would judge it as "nice to have, but not essential." Operating the crank for the chute manually becomes second nature after using the machine a few times. Besides the electric chute is just one more thing to go wrong (there is another thread here explaining how to tear it apart when something does go wrong).


----------

